# First time kayak? Need help.



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

My wife and I are looking to get a kayak. We would like one for two people for going around the sounds and marshes but something we could use in rivers and lakes. We would also like to fish from. How east is it for one person to handle a two person kayak. 

We have no idea where to begin. Could you point us in the right direction and tell us what type, size, models, and brands we should look at. Also, give a range of cost and anything else we need to know.

Thanks


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

You're not gonna want to hear this, but here goes...

Tandem Kayaks are the Devil's Spawn...Look around the 'yak fishing sites and I challenge you to find one person who says how much they love trying to fish two people from the same 'yak...

They don't call 'em Divorce Boats for nothing.

You will be much better off, and enjoy it much more with a single 'yak for each of you.

You can buy two perfectly serviceable "Starter Yaks" for about the same money you'll spend on a nice Tandem. If you two decide that you want to really get into the 'Yak thing, they will be easily sold off to help finance bigger/better fishing yaks for each of you. 

Or you can get most of your cash back if you decide it's not your cup of tea.

If you buy a Tandem, you WILL be stuck with it, because you can't give them away in the private/used market.

Check out kayakfishingstuff...


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

*Don't do it*

Once on vacation we rented a tandem to fish from, '
wasn't easy. We were both experienced kayak fishermen and ended up at the hospital to get a hook removed
I have a liquid logic manta ray and love it very comfortable, drier than other sot's and very well designed.
Hope this helps


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tandem fishing*

I have a hard enough time keeping myself upright when attempting to boat a sizable fish. I can't imagine having two people shifting weight in the opposite directions. Wet wife = nasty life..or happy night life...depending on how you look at it..


----------



## Hopper (Jun 17, 2002)

We have no problem getting one for each of us. That is why I asked. We know nothing and just want a good starting point.


----------



## jetfishn (Feb 7, 2007)

Check out a couple of the Mini X kayaks or 10 ft Manta ray models if you want good portability and are not gonna paddle long distances.


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

I big factor is what you want to spend??


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Heritage Kayaks*

I would recommend you go to www.heritagekayaks.com. They make a great 1&2 person yak, they are very stable and will make a great first kayak. My personal opinion buy 1 for each of you......YOU"LL THANK ME LATER. ......PEACE OUT


----------



## mdelletro (Jun 22, 2007)

It seems the Liquid logic and the Wilderness systems and to some extent the heritage are almost the same boat...
I have the manta ray and a good friend has an ocean kayak. The manta ray is much drier more comfortable and faster than the ocean kayak.
the ocean kayak seems to have a thicker hull than the manta rays.. 
this may help


http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com
http://www.topkayaker.net/KayakData/BuyGuides/KayakChoice.html

http://canoekayak.com/gear/kayaks/FishingKayakReview/


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

> How east is it for one person to handle a two person kayak.


Awful, trust me. It maneuvers about like a paper box would.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I just purchased a Cobra Fish-N-Dive. It's a one person kayak, but the hull is the same hull as their tandem kayak. The nice thing for me is that I don't usually bring my wife out fishing, but I'd like to have the ability to bring her out on the lake near my house. I also want to be able to bring my kids once in a while. The F-n-D has a small rear facing seat that allows a second person to join you, but I'm betting it won't be comfortable for any extended period of time. If you fish with your wife a lot, I don't recommend this, but if it's just once in a while, then it may work for you. BTW, it's rated to handle up to 600 lbs in case you are worried about putting 2 people on a one person kayak.


----------

